# I finally got a boat, and could join sailnet



## Solstice36 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I have been a big fan of sailnet over the past couple of years while trying to find the perfect boat, and owe a big thank you to all of the informative posts! Just last fall we purchased a 1985 Sabre 36, Solstice, as we are a family of (5) that was looking to get into coastal cruising, after not sailing for past 17 years. She is perfect, and we got to get our first cruise last weekend around Narragansett Bay, and stayed at Dutch Harbor overnight. All faired well, but we still have a lot to learn. As the biggest boat I sailed prior to this, was a MacGregor 21. This is a big step, but really fun. I am very excited to now be a part of sailnet as a boat owner. Thanks for all of the help. Take care,

Mike


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey sol - welcome to SN dude. It's great to have you.

PS - I joined up before I had a boat. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Apr 4, 2010)

Your new boat sounds fabulous!  Congrats!

((I joined before we bought our boat, too...))


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sugarlumpkin said:


> Your new boat sounds fabulous!  Congrats!
> 
> ((I joined before we bought our boat, too...))


I'M TELLING!!!!!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats - 

The Sabre 36 is a GREAT boat!

Enjoy!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nicely done, and welcome...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I had a boat when I joined, not much of one mind you but it had sails....


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Nice boat, too! We like photos.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I joined to find crew for the boat.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Pics! we must have pics!


----------



## Solstice36 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thanks for the big welcome everyone*

As you can probably tell, I am not very technologically savvy. We are having lots of fun learning how to do everything. I am still trying to figure out what I am doing. I have attached a couple of pics, I hope this helps. Thanks,

Mike


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Pretty boat! You're out of Dartmouth then (boat says Padanaram)? I sail out of Marion. I love Buzzards Bay, great place for sailing.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome beautiful boat. Welcome aboard SailNet.


----------

